# Avril Lavigne - Bildermix zu ihrem 33. Geburtstag (27.09.2017) 80x LQ-HQ



## Mike150486 (27 Sep. 2017)

*Avril Ramona Lavigne* (* 27.09.1984 in Belleville, Kanada) ist eine kanadisch-französische Rock- und Pop-Sängerin, Gitarristin, Songwriterin, Schauspielerin und Designerin, die bei einigen ihrer Lieder auch Produzentin war.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Apus72 (27 Sep. 2017)

:WOW: 33, Wunderschön und Gesund ! :WOW:

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Death Row (27 Sep. 2017)

Alles Gute und Gesundheit liebste Avril-Maus


----------



## warglkarks (27 Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Armenius (29 Sep. 2017)

:thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Sep. 2017)

Avril ist eine Süße.


----------



## timthaler (5 Jan. 2018)

Klasse Bilder, dankeschön :thumbup:


----------

